# Trim the Hedges?



## williamjones

what amount (if any) should a man trim the hair down below?

none?
trimmed?
short?
bald?

looking to clean things up and wondering how far to go.

Thanks!


----------



## 45188

I don't care for hair down there. Who likes to floss with dinner? Short please!


----------



## williamjones

kipani said:


> I don't care for hair down there. Who likes to floss with dinner? Short please!


Thanks! and lucky for your man that you are a frequent diner


----------



## anotherguy

You are asking the ladies of course... but to me 'bald' looks weird on a guy, and just waaayyy way too much maintenance.

The correct answer is 'short' but not prickly. Ew. A significant trim will do.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

williamjones said:


> what amount (if any) should a man trim the hair down below?
> 
> none?
> trimmed?
> short?
> bald?
> 
> looking to clean things up and wondering how far to go.
> 
> Thanks!


i like a hairy man

but if he insists on grooming,just trimmed is great.

from what I've heard,many ladies prefer bald.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

anotherguy said:


> You are asking the ladies of course... but to me 'bald' looks weird on a guy.
> 
> The correct answer is 'short' but not prickly. Ew. A significant trim will do.


:iagree:


----------



## lovetopleasewife

I will speak for my wife, she is vocal about how she likes me.

Her vote:

Short, not prickly


----------



## williamjones

EnjoliWoman said:


> :iagree:


we appear to have a consensus building for "short, not prickly"


----------



## anotherguy

I had to shave when I got a vasectomy some time ago.

The wife was NOT happy for a few days there.

Stubble - 'not good' for bumping and grinding.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Bald down there would look strange. A jungle isn't great either. If I need a machete to get through the overgrowth, that's not good. Something in between completely gone and completely overgrown.


----------



## arbitrator

Either trimmed short or shaved for both women & men ~ which is greatly preferable for the performance of oral. 

After all, a cleaned-up playground usually makes the kids want to to hang around and play there a lot longer!


----------



## Almostrecovered

dye the gray pubes? yea or nay?


----------



## williamjones

Almostrecovered said:


> dye the gray pubes? yea or nay?


nay. but i have yet to encounter the greys in person


----------



## anotherguy

williamjones said:


> nay. but i have yet to encounter the greys in person


ditto.

That surely, is the benchmark for 'getting old'?

That - and large tufts of hair where you never had it before...

(warning - you cant 'unsee' this...)

World Amazing Places | World Amazing Information | World Amazing Pictures


----------



## anotherguy

Almostrecovered said:


> dye the gray pubes? yea or nay?


I say nay. Age gracefully.. dont go kicking and screaming (while you are buying your 'depends'  ). It is what it is.


----------



## wiigirl

Short and well trimmed. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford

Manscape please

dyed pubic hair - um, no :rofl:


----------



## TCSRedhead

Trimmed short! Stubble hurts my face and girly parts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## williamjones

well, we would never want to hurt your face or girly parts


----------



## I Notice The Details

anotherguy said:


> You are asking the ladies of course... but to me 'bald' looks weird on a guy, and just waaayyy way too much maintenance.
> 
> The correct answer is 'short' but not prickly. Ew. A significant trim will do.


I agree with Anotherguy. 

Short but not prickly. This Texan would look very weird without some hair around the stallion...and yes, my wife agrees!


----------



## StoneAngel

williamjones said:


> what amount (if any) should a man trim the hair down below?
> 
> none?
> trimmed?
> short?
> bald?
> 
> looking to clean things up and wondering how far to go.
> 
> Thanks!


Proportional! If you are a really hairy guy, chest, belly, etc. the last thing you want to do is go hairless down under. You may need an even trim everywhere.


----------



## homebuilder

I just use like a beard trimmer get about quarter to half an inch. works great for me. still look manly but not like a 1974 porno bush


----------



## arbitrator

StoneAngel said:


> Proportional! If you are a really hairy guy, chest, belly, etc. the last thing you want to do is go hairless down under. You may need an even trim everywhere.


I can see that, but if a man would ever want to shave his head so as not to have to bother with the grooming of it, that would pretty much be the same rationale as him wanting to shave his pubic zone.

And in doing so should only matter solely to him and/or his partner, and in no way to the boys in the gym locker room who might, in their eyes, see it as being somewhat pervish.

Judging one solely on those grounds can well smack of homophobia, just as judging someone who had never shaved at all in their life to look rather "Sasquatchish." 

Just as long as that person and their significant other are happy with their efforts of downstairs grooming, is all that really matters. To each their own!


----------



## 40isthenew20

I love the way my shaved body feels. It's much more sensitive all over and when my wife and I have sex, just her rubbing her fingers on it turns me on immensely. So you can imagine how the good parts feel. 

Plus she also shaves and grinding is hot and slippery. 

For the record, she says I look weird like that but if it feels better for me, so what?


----------



## roomba

So is it short trim above and and totally smooth shaven on the boys? Or just short trim everywhere?

I personally prefer #1 or #2 hair buzzer above and razor shave the boys.


----------



## RobinX03

LOL! I answered it for my lady parts.. For my man's I like it trimmed or shaved.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes

My husband likes to go pretty short, and I'm just fine with that. I don't like it getting too wild down there..the hair, I mean.


----------



## anotherguy

40isthenew20 said:


> I love the way my shaved body feels. It's much more sensitive all over and when my wife and I have sex, just her rubbing her fingers on it turns me on immensely. So you can imagine how the good parts feel.
> 
> Plus she also shaves and grinding is hot and slippery.
> 
> For the record, she says I look weird like that but if it feels better for me, so what?


You must own stock in Gillette or P&G. Not to mention alot of free time!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I have no idea what other men are like, if they are more hairy or what but my husband has little hair on his chest - I compare it to the needles on a Charley Brown Christmas tree, so maybe he is less down below too - it is fine for me.... still want him every day.... he has never trimmed anything.


----------



## underwater2010

Bald is to far for me.


----------



## I Notice The Details

underwater2010 said:


> Bald is to far for me.


Bald is too far for me too....it just looks weird on a man in my opinion...


----------



## Mrs Chai

My husband is Asian, and virtually hairless everywhere except his head and groin. He tried going completely hairless, but the maintenance of it was too much for him. Plus he complained about itchiness (as it grew back) and the pricklies proved to be no fun at all.

I prefer him neatly trimmed down there. Mostly because of:



> Who likes to floss with dinner? Short please!


:iagree:


----------



## I Notice The Details

anotherguy said:


> ditto.
> 
> That surely, is the benchmark for 'getting old'?
> 
> That - and large tufts of hair where you never had it before...
> 
> (warning - you cant 'unsee' this...)
> 
> World Amazing Places | World Amazing Information | World Amazing Pictures


WOW....thanks for the warning Anotherguy. Aren't scissors sold around the world???? That is my question! :scratchhead:


----------



## I Notice The Details

I just remembered Larry the Cable Guy once referring to women's panties as "squirrel covers"...now that is funny! :rofl:

Come to think of it, every squirrel I have ever seen has hair....but what do I know....


----------



## Jellybeans

I like a hairy man. To me, that's ALL man.  

So I prefer HAIR to NO hair. Unless they look like a gorilla down there, then no trimming, please.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Jellybeans said:


> I like a hairy man. To me, that's ALL man.
> 
> So I prefer HAIR to NO hair. Unless they look like a gorilla down there, then no trimming, please.


Jellybeans

Every time I see your avatar picture of JellyBeans, I get a craving for the black and red ones! I could really use some of those right now to eat. Which ones are your favorites?


----------



## Jellybeans

Coconut, the pink ones and strawberry.


----------



## coupdegrace

Almostrecovered said:


> dye the gray pubes? yea or nay?


I have a few gray pubes and my wife gives me crap about it since I don't have any gray hair on my head. My response is, "He has seen many things, like when Moses saw the burning bush and came back older and wiser from the Mountain top."


----------



## anotherguy

coupdegrace said:


> I have a few gray pubes and my wife gives me crap about it since I don't have any gray hair on my head. My response is, "He has seen many things, like when Moses saw the burning bush and came back older and wiser from the Mountain top."


You need to point at your wifes crotch when you say 'burning bush'.


----------



## Hope1964

I agree with jellybeans. Hairy all over please. I like my man to look and feel like a MAN.


----------



## romantic_guy

I am not a very hairy guy to begin with...except for there. I started shaving just that area a number of years ago and now I shave all the way up my stomach leaving a small amount of chest hair. My wife LOVES the way it feels and looks and so do I.


----------



## Pinkme

nicely trimmed works for me:smthumbup:


----------



## Terry_CO

James Bond (the "real" one - Sean Connery) said it best: "Birds don't make nests in bare trees"


----------



## thesecretaccount

Like Mrs Chai my husband is also Asian and he doesn't have that much hair all over and even down there. When we started dating I let it slip that I don't like hairy men. He probably shaved the day after. Never seen him with full grown hair. I like it that way.


----------



## 241happyhour

My wife likes me shaved--she says it feels alot better. I agree, it feels wayyyyyyy better shaved (both of us).


----------



## Lon

in my experience, fwiw, one partner can be shaved, or the other, but not both - that is like both having the rough side of the velcro on both parts, just way too gritty. Hair actually has lubricating effect (same reason guys with bald heads always have scrapes and scratches on their scalp).


----------



## Seraphina

Trimmed to maybe one inch long. Bald reminds me of a perv or porn star.


----------



## Terry_CO

Seraphina said:


> Trimmed to maybe one inch long. Bald reminds me of a perv or porn star.


That's what it is! Thank you. I couldn't identify exactly what it was that looked "wrong" :smthumbup:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Yay I get to save $52 a month from waxing now. I hate shaving - prickly and ingrown hairs. Waxing works better for me and did it for boyfriend because he likes it all off but since he's decided he jumped into a relationship too soon, I guess I can stop that and go back to the quarter inch trim I usually do for cleanliness.

It does feel sexy and if I ever get to have sex again, I'll do the brazilian but leave some sort of landing strip. Removing it all felt/feels pornish.


----------



## Mavash.

Another agree with Jellybeans. I like my husband to look like a man.


----------



## homebuilder

EW yes please leave a landing strip that way us men know where to start landing. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash.

Depends on the man. My husband likes me bare. I don't really care as long as it's neat. I've done it all sorts of ways over the years. This probably is pornish but hey if he likes it that works for me. I can do pornish.


----------



## TCSRedhead

While I like hubby trimmed (not shaved), he prefers the bare floor look so I just shave daily to keep it smooth.


----------



## Ano

I like it trimmed! Men look sexy with hair.. But not a jungle.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

All off! Oh well, it ain't happening here. I asked and asked.lol. He's afraid of cutting himself. I gave up asking.


----------



## Mavash.

My husband is so sweet. He offered to shave for me even though I know he doesn't want to. Meant a lot to me that he asked.


----------



## arbitrator

Mavash. said:


> My husband is so sweet. He offered to shave for me even though I know he doesn't want to. Meant a lot to me that he asked.


You had better just strike while the iron is hot and take full advantage of it!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

homebuilder said:


> EW yes please leave a landing strip that way us men know where to start landing. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you don't know where to land by now, you need more than a landing strip, you need flashing landing lights!


----------



## Lon

EnjoliWoman said:


> If you don't know where to land by now, you need more than a landing strip, you need flashing landing lights!


Oh that sounds hot, yes please more blinking lights!


----------



## arbitrator

EnjoliWoman said:


> If you don't know where to land by now, you need more than a landing strip, you need flashing landing lights!


Aw, come on and cut him a little slack! After all, he may well be coming in for a "night landing!"


----------



## cloudwithleggs

EnjoliWoman said:


> Yay I get to save $52 a month from waxing now. I hate shaving - prickly and ingrown hairs. Waxing works better for me and did it for boyfriend because he likes it all off but since he's decided he jumped into a relationship too soon, I guess I can stop that and go back to the quarter inch trim I usually do for cleanliness.
> 
> It does feel sexy and if I ever get to have sex again, I'll do the brazilian but leave some sort of landing strip. Removing it all felt/feels pornish.


I don't do shaving so had IPL and is better than waxing, so baby smooth, nothing pornish about it just clean 

I prefer my men shaved.


----------



## Terry_CO

homebuilder said:


> EW yes please leave a landing strip that way us men know where to start landing. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please.

Guys can find it upside down, in the dark, while unconscious, with both hands tied behind us :rofl:

Keep the landing strip. Just leave us the hangar :smthumbup:


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

One thing is that I never had any issues with loose hairs, it's not that hairy I guess. We both wash up before doing the deed since I get kidney infections so easily. 

I shave it all off, but I like it off. I do it more for my own self then anything. I don't even know if my husband cares or not whether I shave.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I love to play with chest hair and I like the feel of a hairy body next to my not-hairy body. Trimming is all I ask.


----------



## Desperate_Housewife

kipani said:


> I don't care for hair down there. Who likes to floss with dinner? Short please!


:rofl: I couldn't agree more! If we're talking about "down there" I like it smooth... Chest hair short.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Shave the twins, trim the hedges. My chest is pretty frickin hairy so once in a while I'll trim it back to about 1/2" to 3/4". Wife complains if it gets so long that it pokes out from my shirts. I also have hair on my shoulders and back. She really does not like that. I don't either. I should shave it at least weekly, but it's a pain and she doesn't want to do it for me. Plus the longer I let it go the more a pain it is to deal with. Right now, honestly, it's pretty bad. Like, don't go swimming and keep the lights out bad. I've ignored it since about July.


----------



## IWBI1968

Short. If you decide to go bald definately heed the warnings on the Veet for men reviews on Amazon.com - you may want to check them out anyway, you will laugh until you cry. and Lord knows we could all use a little stress-relieving laughter as we navigate this marriage hell


----------



## Camarillo Brillo

IWBI1968 said:


> Short. If you decide to go bald definately heed the warnings on the Veet for men reviews on Amazon.com - you may want to check them out anyway, you will laugh until you cry. and Lord knows we could all use a little stress-relieving laughter as we navigate this marriage hell


Good God, I just read them. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

In case you can't find them, here is an excerpt from one and describes what happened after this poor chap tried the hair remover:

Through the haze of tears I struggled out of the bathroom across the hall into the kitchen by this time walking was not really possible and I crawled the final yard to the fridge in the hope of some form of cold relief. I yanked the freezer drawer out and found a tub of ice cream, tore the lid of and positioned it under me.

The relief was fantastic but only temporary as it melted fairly quickly and the fiery stabbing soon returned .Due to the shape of the ice cream tub I hadn't managed to give the starfish any treatment and I groped around in the drawer for something else as I was sure my vision was going to fail fairly soon.I grabbed a bag of what I later found out was frozen sprouts and tore it open trying to be quiet as I did so.I took a handful of them and tried in vain to clench some between the cheeks of my arse. 

This was not doing the trick as some of the gel had found it's way up the chutney channel and it felt like the space shuttle was running it's engines behind me. This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain.

The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before. unfortunately, alerted by the strange grunts coming from the kitchen the other half chose that moment to come and investigate and was greeted by the sight of me, arse in the air, strawberry ice cream dripping from my bell end pushing a sprout up my arse while muttering..." Ooooh that feels good ". 

Understandably this was a shock to her and she let out a scream and as I hadn't heard her come in it caused an involutary spasm of shock in myself which resulted in the sprout being ejected at quite some speed in her direction
. . . .


----------



## WorkingOnMe

lol


----------



## Chelle D

Either NONE, or just a little trimmed.

I absolutely hate it when he shaves it bald.
Looks so gay to me.

Or looks like he had to shave due to crabs or something.


----------



## Chumpless

"Landing Strip"...not just for women anymore =O
That's the only hair down there.


----------



## missmolly

Almostrecovered said:


> dye the gray pubes? yea or nay?


crikey - when does that happen???


----------



## missmolly

WorkingOnMe said:


> Shave the twins, trim the hedges. My chest is pretty frickin hairy so once in a while I'll trim it back to about 1/2" to 3/4". Wife complains if it gets so long that it pokes out from my shirts. I also have hair on my shoulders and back. She really does not like that. I don't either. I should shave it at least weekly, but it's a pain and she doesn't want to do it for me. Plus the longer I let it go the more a pain it is to deal with. Right now, honestly, it's pretty bad. Like, don't go swimming and keep the lights out bad. I've ignored it since about July.



Have you ever had your back waxed? My husband is threatening to do that but i don't think I could stand the screaming.


----------



## Lon

missmolly said:


> Have you ever had your back waxed? My husband is threatening to do that but i don't think I could stand the screaming.


I've had various parts including my back and shoulders waxed, I'm not the hairiest beast but I can get a decent amount of old growth back there - it barely feels like anything to get it pulled out. Now the belly OTOH, omfg that smarts.


----------



## missmolly

but but but why would you want to do that???


----------



## Lon

missmolly said:


> but but but why would you want to do that???


if that was for me, it was one part curiosity and 2 parts my ex W training to be an esthetician.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I still say I want my man to be a hairy manbeast...everything but back hair is acceptable


----------



## williamjones

ScarletBegonias said:


> I still say I want my man to be a hairy manbeast...everything but back hair is acceptable


thank you! my hairy stomach appreciates this view


----------



## Snookums

Bald is weird but trimmed short & clean is nice


----------



## Jeapordy

I trim with the trimmer at 1/4 in. My wife complains it is too short, but I like it. What sucks is that she won't trim unless it is a special occasion, and then she acts like she is doing me a favor. She'll only do part of it because she doesn't want anyone in the locker room to notice. WTF? I really hate having to move the bushes aside when I'm working.


----------



## ConfusedWifey86

anotherguy said:


> You are asking the ladies of course... but to me 'bald' looks weird on a guy, and just waaayyy way too much maintenance.
> 
> The correct answer is 'short' but not prickly. Ew. A significant trim will do.


:iagree:


----------



## TCSRedhead

Jeapordy said:


> I trim with the trimmer at 1/4 in. My wife complains it is too short, but I like it. What sucks is that she won't trim unless it is a special occasion, and then she acts like she is doing me a favor. She'll only do part of it because she doesn't want anyone in the locker room to notice. WTF? I really hate having to move the bushes aside when I'm working.


Why don't you volunteer to shave her? I've had this done - very sexy when someone else is doing it... Get some really nice shaving cream and a really good LADIES razor. Venus makes some that have great lotion built in to keep it smooth.

Or volunteer to trim it for her... those clippers have the added advantage of vibration.


----------



## Jeapordy

That assumes that she wants it shaved. She is ultra paranoid of cutting herself, whether she does it or I do it. I have volunteered, but she thinks I will cut it too short, or too much of it so someone might notice in a locker room. I don't understand why she is so self conscious about anyone seeing it. She shaves her pits, and her legs religiously, but she won't do the pubes on any frequency. Really irritates me, since she knows how much I like it.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Jeapordy said:


> That assumes that she wants it shaved. She is ultra paranoid of cutting herself, whether she does it or I do it. I have volunteered, but she thinks I will cut it too short, or too much of it so someone might notice in a locker room. I don't understand why she is so self conscious about anyone seeing it. She shaves her pits, and her legs religiously, but she won't do the pubes on any frequency. Really irritates me, since she knows how much I like it.


No, I was just thinking if it were something you did together, she might find it less objectionable. 

I used to just keep it trimmed but hubby told me he prefers bare floors so bare floors it is. 

Is she the type that you could make a deal with about this? You'll trim less (which she prefers) and she'll trim hers?


----------



## Jeapordy

That's exactly the deal I offered. I think she was surprised since she really didn't have a good way out of it. But so far, no trimming. So ignoring my request is always a way out


----------



## moco82

I found that if you travel for work a lot, less hair means a lesser feeling-gross-after-18-hours-on-airplanes feeling. (This includes armpits.)


----------



## davew

I have a tattoo of 2 eyes down there so I have to go bald or he might go into the wrong spot from a hair in his eye.
Don't ask it was a joke thing that I did to surprise her.
Boy did that backfire.


----------



## 33N 96W

An acquaintance who does 20+ physical exams (to include a hernia check) daily said they could not recall the last time they had a patient that wasn't partially or completely shaven. Ages ranged from low 20s to mid 50s.


----------



## arbitrator

33N 96W said:


> An acquaintance who does 20+ physical exams (to include a hernia check) daily said they could not recall the last time they had a patient that wasn't partially or completely shaven. Ages ranged from low 20s to mid 50s.


Manscaping greatly seems to be just as much the accepted norm these days, if not, moreso, than being _au naturale!_


----------



## Lon

arbitrator said:


> Manscaping greatly seems to be just as much the accepted norm these days, if not, moreso, than being _au naturale!_


That's what I would suspect, my ex even had male clients for "brazilian waxing" so I know they're out there... but judging from the locker room at the Y and the other pools in town, (not that I stare or anything) that doesn't seem to apply to the overall populace - I've never once in my life seen a guy in the locker room with any noticeable manscaping (from a distance, lol). Now as for chests, legs and arms, that's an entirely different story.


----------

